# New to air ride suspension build



## ody212 (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi, i'm new to this site and new to air ride suspension. Unfortunately, i don't own a volkswagen or audi but driving a family van honda odyssey.
Here's my list of my air ride system:
1- 5 gal tank
2- compressor
1- dakota digital air gauge with sending unit
1- 4-way big red air valve with sending unit
1- accuair 1st-gen air management control system
1- water trap
1- pressure switch ithink it was 150-200 psi
I'm planning to install this system before the end of summer. Hopefully someone here would be able to help me out. I'm running 20" wheels in the summer and stock 16" wheels in the fall to winter. 
How do you guys set-up your air suspension with these set of wheels sizes? My van has a bodykit as well, i need advise on how to get the right height when it is dumped using 16" & 20" wheels and not getting my bodykit damage.
Thanks in advance,
ody212


----------



## gtigotbigturbo (Apr 7, 2008)

o my.... please put pics up of your odyssey with a body kit and 20's then maybe you'll get some help


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Pics please!


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: New to air ride suspension build (ody212)*

We could also use pics of your suspension..
i'm interested to see this


----------



## ody212 (Jul 6, 2009)

Here's a picture of our van running on stock 16" wheels and will try to show you guys my 20" wheels later this weekend. This picture has the bodykit installed as well.
































Thanks for looking


----------



## runnin9z (Dec 30, 2003)

I have to admit that is pretty clean for a kit, i would get rid of the exhaust tips and do turn downs and shave the openings.
Im pretty sure u going to have to run aero sports.


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

i for one am excited to see this


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *merrigan* »_i for one am excited to see this


uhh hell yes
im actually excited the honda civic and now this van are posting their air progress on here.


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Kiddie Rose)*

i am so watching this thread, i want to bag my moms Odyssey, she isnt against it


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: New to air ride suspension build (ody212)*

VIP minivan doooo it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: New to air ride suspension build (1.8jettie)*

this is going to be sick. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6JetPilot (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: New to air ride suspension build (ody212)*

i'm interested too. 
<---- has ody on 19's.


----------



## ody212 (Jul 6, 2009)

Here's ,our odyssey with 20" wheels
























Thanks for looking


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: (ody212)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ody212* »_Here's ,our odyssey with 20" wheels
























Thanks for looking

oh **** i should do this to my mother inlaws odyssey


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: New to air ride suspension build (ody212)*

OP
what do you mean by accuair 1st gen management? 
the e-level touch control? that comes with the accuair manifold, so why did u get th big red as well?
Also you dont have any bags listed, what are you planning on running? 
you need 1 watertrap per compressor unless you T them off into 1.


----------



## ody212 (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: New to air ride suspension build (Santi)*

Yes, i will T the 2 compressors for my watertrap. Accuair has the 2nd generation air management mine was the 1st gen. For my airline i'm using 3/8" and for my front bags made by airlift and the rear using firestone. Just trying finish building my center console of our van. Also trying to finish putting all the compressors, solenoid, wiring and my subwoofer in my trunk. 
Can i put the watertrap between the tank and the big red air valve or should it be between the compressors and the tank?
So far we're trying to figure out where to put the ride height sensor on the front of my suspension. The rear it's already hook up to the shocks but the front it's a little bit tight and knowing where to place the sensor without getting it damage by the wheel
thanks


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

watertrap between the compressors and tank http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Kiddie Rose)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kiddie Rose* »_watertrap between the compressors and tank http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Wrong.
You have to give the air a chance to cool before it can condense and form water. Water traps are to be put between the tank and valves.


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Mr. Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Appleton* »_
Wrong.
You have to give the air a chance to cool before it can condense and form water. Water traps are to be put between the tank and valves.

That's how you did it back when you had air? I always thought this made more sense too, but no one does it like this... mainly because water tends to accumulate in the tank if you don't put the traps before it. I guess it's just easier than running a water trap and a tank drain.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Mr. Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Appleton* »_
Wrong.
You have to give the air a chance to cool before it can condense and form water. Water traps are to be put between the tank and valves.

I use to think these would work liek that as well. 
But i collect more water b/w compressor and tank, than b/w the tank and valves. 
Running a drain in the tank, and watertrap b/e the compressors and tank is the way to go


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

No matter how you run the traps you will get water in both the traps and tank... 
the traps are more to just not let water into the valves...


----------



## ZoomBy (Jan 3, 2005)

its settled, compressor > trap > tank > trap > valve
bam!


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: (ZoomBy)*

Its not necessary to have one before and after the tank. 
Heck I dont even have a water trap in my system. 
The thing thats commonly misunderstood is that the air has to cool down before it can condense and form water. Since the air sits in the tank thats where most will collect as the air cools, and when the vavles need air it will be pulled from the tank which depending on how cool the air is might have some water in it still, hence the reason you should have a drain on your tank as well.


----------



## ody212 (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks,guys for all your opinion on where to install the water trap. I will go this way " tank- water trap- valves" . I'm still building my center console of our van to put my controller, switches and the dakota digital air gauge. Once i finish building the console i will start putting all the accessories on my trunk like the compressors, tank, valves and a single subwoofer. 
I never had the time to take pictures of my project but i will try to get some to post it here.
Ody212


----------



## ody212 (Jul 6, 2009)

I wanted to ask people here who already had install the air ride on there cars. 
How's the ride when on normal height or lowered? bumpy or smooth?
How do you align your camber if you have air ride?
If use for daily driving what settings should i use? 
Can i drive it if dumped?

Thanks,
Ody212


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (ody212)*

Thsoe questions are all different with every car.. 
wheels, shocks used, pressure on bags, all contribute to ride quality, so until you get it on it depends... But its usually just liek coilovers, it'll be stiffer than you were stock.. 
you align it @ w/e drive height pressure you pick, weight of car, bags used and people's comfort zone is different so driving height changes b/w cars. 
You can drive dumped if the car isnt on the ground, that depends on how low it goes until you have it all done...


----------



## crazymoforz (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

it would look sick! here is my buddies van


----------



## ody212 (Jul 6, 2009)

Hey crazymofor z, is your friend has the Wald bodykit on his van?


----------



## crazymoforz (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: (ody212)*

im not sure. ill ask him.


----------



## ody212 (Jul 6, 2009)

I just wanted to ask how you guys install the pressure switch? Do you guys install it this way ( compressor + pressure switch + tank )
Can i do it this way ( 2 compressor with T-connector + pressure switch + tank ) 
I'm almost done with my console will post pictures over the weekend.
Thanks


----------



## ody212 (Jul 6, 2009)

Has anyone here have a wiring diagram on how to wire up 2 compressors, pressure switch and inividual switch for the compressors.
Thanks


_Modified by ody212 at 9:58 PM 8-26-2009_


----------



## ody212 (Jul 6, 2009)

Here's my center console and my air suspension build
































































































So far i'm still working on the air suspension set-up and wiring it up also
Thanks for looking


----------

